# Up To 100 Million New COVID Cases this Fall and Winter…2 Links



## JonSR77 (May 7, 2022)

Up To 100 Million New COVID Cases this Fall and Winter…2 Links

From ABC News…

Biden administration bracing for challenging fall and winter of COVID-19​Up to 30% of people could get infected, a senior administration official said.

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/biden-administration-bracing-challenging-fall-winter-covid-19/story?id=84549623

++++++++++++++++++++

White House preps for cold-weather wave of 100M COVID infections

https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/3479806-white-house-preps-for-cold-weather-wave-of-100m-covid-infections/

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## JustDave (May 7, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I am just trying to warn a bunch of senior citizens, who are at much greater risk of Death from COVID, that there may be a concern in the fall and to be careful.


Nothing wrong with that.  What we do know is that Covid surges in the winter when more people get together indoors.  We know that it surges when a new variant shows up, and there's probably more we don't know, none of which is happy bliss.  It's a deadly virus.  Another thing we know, is that in the past, government (Republicans and Democrats) act like Covid is over during the end of the surge and become more an more lax.  Part of this is just mirroring public fatigue with the whole issue.

But Covid is not over.  With or without leadership warning, I will continue to take precautions against it in the same way I take precautions against the cold and flu.  Actually, I will be a bit more cautious, because it's a lot more dangerous than the flu.


----------



## Don M. (May 7, 2022)

We are a long way from Covid being eradicated.  Perhaps in a few years, a vaccine may be developed that "cures" this virus, but for now everyone needs to continue to be cautious.  Current vaccines only seem to be effective for a few months, so "boosters" will likely be needed for now.  Every "valley" in these Covid numbers seems to be followed by another "spike", so we all need to remain aware.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 7, 2022)

"
“I think it's difficult, if not impossible, to predict the future of this virus,” said David Dowdy, an infectious disease epidemiologist at Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health.

The prediction, based on a combination of modeling from outside experts, is just one of many potential scenarios, the official cautioned. It's very early to predict the fall or winter with such specific certainty and throughout the pandemic, attempts to do so have frequently missed the mark."

"
Dr. Robert Wachter, chair of the department of medicine at the University of California, San Francisco, was similarly hesitant about the specifics, calling the prediction of 100 million infections “unknowable” but “plausible.”

“We’ve learned we’re not very good at making projections,” he cautioned."

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bid...enging-fall-winter-covid-19/story?id=84549623


----------



## chic (May 7, 2022)

We were supposed to have a winter of death and despair in America this past winter and we didn't so I will remain optimistic.


----------



## Jeni (May 7, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "
> “I think it's difficult, if not impossible, to predict the future of this virus,” said David Dowdy, an infectious disease epidemiologist at Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health.
> 
> The prediction, based on a combination of modeling from outside experts, is just one of many potential scenarios, the official cautioned. It's very early to predict the fall or winter with such specific certainty and throughout the pandemic, attempts to do so have frequently missed the mark."
> ...


exactly the "modeling" has been off the mark the whole time
 Based on the theory "that even a broke clock is correct twice a day "
they will continue to push a doom and gloom prediction in hopes they are right ONCE to say see we were right ..... SAD little game sounds like a spoiled child.
Plus they have millions of doses of shots that have not been used as more people sick of the never ending  boosters have declined to continue with it......


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2022)

Don M. said:


> We are a long way from Covid being eradicated.  Perhaps in a few years, a vaccine may be developed that "cures" this virus, but for now everyone needs to continue to be cautious.  Current vaccines only seem to be effective for a few months, so "boosters" will likely be needed for now.  Every "valley" in these Covid numbers seems to be followed by another "spike", so we all need to remain aware.


Wise advice, common sense really.  Always good to hear from reasonable adult posters here.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 7, 2022)

100 million 'cases' is quite possible. But will they be active cases with people actually sick from the virus or people who will test positive for the presence of the virus. Basically it's not going anywhere soon but nor have a lot of other germs, bacteria etc that's been around for centuries.


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2022)

Here we go again, alarmist reporting.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 7, 2022)

Jeni said:


> exactly the "modeling" has been off the mark the whole time
> Based on the theory "that even a broke clock is correct twice a day "
> they will continue to push a doom and gloom prediction in hopes they are right ONCE to say see we were right ..... SAD little game sounds like a spoiled child.
> Plus they have millions of doses of shots that have not been used as more people sick of the never ending  boosters have declined to continue with it......


Plus there is this.

"The White House is bracing for a challenging COVID-19 surge this fall and winter that* could infect up to 30%* of Americans* if the government can’t secure the funding *for new, more targeted vaccines and ample amounts of therapeutic treatment, a senior administration official said."

*"If funding for vaccines and therapeutics is secured, though, the official predicted there would be a far better chance of blunting the expected surge and keeping deaths and hospitalizations down."

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## CrowFlies (May 7, 2022)

im hearing of cases numbers deaths going up too.  most of europe is again being blasted by it.
once travel season really takes off the numbers are bound to get crazy again.  humans from cities
moving thru small rural areas and dropping their coughs spit and germs all over motels restaurants
and gas pumps.  let alone the airplanes and all the "sharing" in those small spaces...without masks now.

you couldnt get my dead butt on a commercial airplane anymore.
merica is more about getting money from the public than being careful.
i think this summer is going to be a freak show again.
ill be getting #4 this week.

which is more....important, or, worthy?.....money for vacc or money spent on hospital med care?...
funny how few to no one talks about the size of the med bills from these long stays, the cost of the
care for those in the hospitals.
who is paying for all this?.....

theyre always working on vaccines and ways to prevent major illnesses...theyre not always expecting millions
hospitalized and running up massive tabs for not dying.


----------



## Liberty (May 7, 2022)

Giants fan1954 said:


> How did they arrive at this number?
> IMHO,the Democratic party want to keep this going in order to manipulate another election, especially since their numbers are underwater.


FYI: Political comments aren't allowed on this forum!


----------



## Liberty (May 7, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Still drunk on the KoolAid I see.


That's so funny...gotta love it!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 7, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I am just trying to warn a bunch of senior citizens, who are at much greater risk of Death from COVID, that there may be a concern in the fall and to be careful.
> 
> Period. That's all.
> 
> ...


That poster said manipulate another election, nothing about covid numbers.


----------



## chic (May 7, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Here we go again, alarmist reporting.


I wish we had leaders who said positive things instead of instilling panic constantly. I can remember when we did. It was better.


----------



## helenbacque (May 8, 2022)

Numbers of new positive cases is of little importance.  Watch death numbers and even more important, numbers of those severe cases which leave life-long problems.  Unfortunately, there does not seem to be any universal tabulations in these areas and no easy way for public to access info.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 8, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Numbers of new positive cases is of little importance.  Watch death numbers and even more important, numbers of those severe cases which leave life-long problems.  Unfortunately, *there does not seem to be any universal tabulations in these areas and no easy way for public to access info.*


ourworldindata.org is a good site for that. But some countries don't have the technology to collect accurate data, and some that do don't record accurate numbers (intentionally).

We're going to get better at world-wide data collection. Soon, I think.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 8, 2022)

chic said:


> We were supposed to have a winter of death and despair in America this past winter and we didn't so I will remain optimistic.


YA!  You had the "Winter of Death" in America.  I'm from the middle of Canada and last month the media told us we are going to have the "Storm of The Century."  If you ask me, I am more than sick and tired of Media BULL!  It must come from the young generation who never saw anyone die or never lived through a Canadian Prairie Snow storm. 

I grew up in the country on the Canadian Prairies.  In the 50s we often had snowstorms that lasted 3 days and 3 nights and absolutely nobody moved anywhere.  Did we panic buy?  Absolutely not!  Now, the young folks see a few snow flakes and right away the Media screams, "The Storm of the Century" is coming.  Like I said, Pure BULL!  Give me the scoop shovel!

Ok, I know that many will say I'm just an old "foggie" but it seems to me that exaggeration is the order of the day.  Maybe it's not the bread and butter of all young people but it seems to be the mainstay of the media.  If exaggeration is not enough, then they practice "shock treatment."  A few people drown and the media brings out a story that sounds like the Titanic just went down.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2022)

All these Covid predictions are just a ''guess", at best.  Unless there is a major "mutation" that overrides all the existing vaccines, only those who are not vaccinated, and/or already have some pre-existing health conditions need to be extra cautious.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 8, 2022)

Exactly.  Whose crystal ball is correct? Covid is a fact of life now, just like the flu, and so many other diseases. All we can do is deal with it how we see fit.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 8, 2022)

Blah, blah, blah, AND here we go again.  As long as the propaganda machines can get traction out of this they'll continue.


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2022)

chic said:


> I wish we had leaders who said positive things instead of instilling panic constantly. I can remember when we did. It was better.


Panic sells vaccines & drugs.
Positive things don't profit.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2022)

CrowFlies said:


> which is more....important, or, worthy?.....money for vacc or money spent on hospital med care?...
> funny how few to no one talks about the size of the med bills from these long stays, the cost of the
> care for those in the hospitals.
> who is paying for all this?.....


That's right!  I'm amazed that the cost of health insurance hasn't already gone sky high.  A multiple day stay in a hospital can easily cost  thousands of dollars.  Either we are all going to see our insurance costs rising drastically, or the government is merely printing more money and adding to our already "out of control" National Debt.


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> ​Up To 100 Million New COVID Cases this Fall and Winter…2 Links​​From ABC News…​​Biden administration bracing for challenging fall and winter of COVID-19​Up to 30% of people could get infected, a senior administration official said.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bid...enging-fall-winter-covid-19/story?id=84549623
> ++++++++++++++++++++
> ...


Studies have shown that people whose IQ is around 180 are safe from Covid.


----------



## chic (May 9, 2022)

win231 said:


> Panic sells vaccines & drugs.
> Positive things don't profit.


Mandates sell vaccines and drugs. For those who have not panicked by now, I doubt they will.


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Well, we are heading into Autumn followed by Winter, I have had my flu shot and am up to date with Covid boosters.
It is going to be a horrible time for those who get the flu and Covid at the same time.
It's absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 9, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Plus there is this.
> 
> "The White House is bracing for a challenging COVID-19 surge this fall and winter that* could infect up to 30%* of Americans* if the government can’t secure the funding *for new, more targeted vaccines and ample amounts of therapeutic treatment, a senior administration official said."
> 
> ...


Plan for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## oldman (May 9, 2022)

Found this to be interesting:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...ue-to-rise-in-wisconsin/ar-AAX0ooK?li=BBnb7Kz


----------

